# Powermax 726 OE Sputter/bog issue



## leakslikasieve (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

I'm new to the forum in search of some answers. 

I have a 2012 powermax 726 OE with the B&S 900 Series snow engine. It starts up fine- 1st or 2nd pull, idles fine, and moves fine. However, Just yesterday for the first time while using it in 5-6" of snow, I noticed it would start to bog every 3-5th hit of the auger handle. It would stutter/ bog and then pop out of the muffler. It would then "settle" back down to normal if I kept my hand down on the auger handle. I did notice some puffs of smoke out of the muffler when I checked it again this morning, would happen at that moment. 

The gas is fresh, only 1 week old. I pulled off the carb and cleaned, it putting everything back as it was. It runs the exact same way. 

Any recommendations? Spark plug maybe, or something more technical. It probably has 20-30 hours of use on it. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum 

Did you check the float level before you put it back on after cleaning ??


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Was it really cold while you were working? Was the snow wet or dry? Was the engine covered in snow? Might be some snow is getting into the carb thru the snow hood and blocking the intake screen, or freezing a bit and choking the engine, or making the throttle lever stick. Could be that the governor is having to pull hard to break the throttle free. Might also be that you have the impeller housing or bucket clogged up with snow and its imposing a big load on the engine when you engage the auger, until it cuts itself a new path. 

When you release the auger clutch after making a pass, are you still in deep snow, or do you let the auger run after stopping the wheels so that it can clear itself?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Sounds like it's running lean...... I am not sure if that carb is adjustable or not? First make sure the in line fuel filter is ok, and nothing is pinched. If it's adjustable you want to try and turn the screw such that it richens up. Try and do it when it's at operating temp. The service manual doesn't cover the carb..... https://www.toro.com/getpub/30746


----------



## leakslikasieve (Jan 14, 2016)

"Did you check the float level before you put it back on after cleaning ?? "

Honest answer, not a clue. I put it back exactly as it was prior. 

It runs great when it's idling, or even moving forward. It's literally only when you bring the auger in, which obviously puts the engine under load. 
I'm a big engine type not, so these small engines are not my thing. 

The temp is between 10-20 degrees for the most part, and with the amount of snow on the ground, the chute clogging issue should not be a factor. I could see it being an auger issue if there was a foot of snow, but this morning in my cleared driveway it performed the same. 

I didn't see any kinked fuel lines or anything, but I do think it may be running a bit lean under load. I'm not seeing any way to adjust that though.


----------



## leakslikasieve (Jan 14, 2016)

Well. I just went back out to mess around with it. Pulled it all apart, removed the plug this time (it was fairly soot covered). I checked the gap and cleaned it up a bit. bottom line, it seems to run great now. I'm going to buy a new plug, for safe measures just so that I don't have to worry about when it starts giving me issues again.


----------

